# What's up with lyft lately



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

I was denied on my 1st car so I emailed back that I have a second car and sent the info and they replied with " make a inspection video" and today I get I've been put on a waiting list. One person says send us the video to get accepted and the other says waiting list


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

In my experience they have too many drivers and not enough cities (in my area) to go around. In Indiana, LYFT only covers downtown Indianapolis and Broad Ripple. I did great the first week I worked (back in June), but since then (I stopped in Aug), I haven't made enough to cover my gas or my time. 

It could be they have too many drivers in your area too .. :*(


----------



## diggable (Sep 6, 2014)

whoa, what was your first car that got denied? I bought a returned lease 2010 Prius Grey (this was due to my older 2003 170K Accord that needed a new transmission, only doing lyft to get monthly payments), very very clean when my mentor inspected it. Got activated within 5 days, 2nd week of September and I'm in Pasadena.


----------



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

They denied for "cig" smell I had detailed and so on after the mentor said it would be fine and just take care of the smell. I didn't know he put it on the app that it smelled like that . It's a 2013 Lexus CT200H . The car I'm trying to switch is a 2010 Lexus RX350 I haven't added it to uber yet trying to see if lyft gets me approved . I don't know if I should even bother with the video


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

My experience was different. I applied for Lyft at 3am. At 6am I was hit up by a mentor to meet him at 4pm. At 4pm I met the mentor. He took pictures of me and my car, and also my insurance and drivers license. Afterwards, he said I would only need to wait for to pass the background check to go through. At 6am I got an email saying I was approved to drive and to get my butt on the road ASAP.

Not many Lyft drivers in my area. Not many requests for a ride, either. I think I made $24 in three days so far, but I am optimistic with the weekend approaching. Even Uber is slow during the week.


----------



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

I tried applying again which I knew it wouldn't work but just for sh1t n giggles I tried sure enough I got called within minutes to complete the application . Why can't I get that response time when I email them about adding a different car that doesn't smell like "cig"


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

UberRey said:


> My experience was different. I applied for Lyft at 3am. At 6am I was hit up by a mentor to meet him at 4pm. At 4pm I met the mentor. He took pictures of me and my car, and also my insurance and drivers license. Afterwards, he said I would only need to wait for to pass the background check to go through. At 6am I got an email saying I was approved to drive and to get my butt on the road ASAP.
> 
> Not many Lyft drivers in my area. Not many requests for a ride, either. I think I made $24 in three days so far, but I am optimistic with the weekend approaching. Even Uber is slow during the week.


That mirrored my experience when I first signed up but when I needed them to approve a switch to a new car, it took them almost 6 days before they finally replied.


----------



## ExCabbie (Sep 15, 2014)

What are they looking for in a car to get approved? Would they take a 2007 ford taurus?


----------



## Dee (Sep 7, 2014)

Emmes said:


> In my experience they have too many drivers and not enough cities (in my area) to go around. In Indiana, LYFT only covers downtown Indianapolis and Broad Ripple. I did great the first week I worked (back in June), but since then (I stopped in Aug), I haven't made enough to cover my gas or my time.
> 
> It could be they have too many drivers in your area too .. :*(


Is LYFT only licensed to pick up in Broad Ripple and Downtown then? As a Uber driver I pick up all over Indianapolis.


----------

